# recently married



## madube (Aug 4, 2013)

Dear Sir/Madam

I'm a Lady who's married to a British citizen. I'm South African, born and bred. Would like to know how about to do an SA I'd for my husband. Any specific requirements and how long does it take on a normal season.


Many Thanks.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

Struggling to understand your question, you don't say where you are living and for how long and type of visa your husband currently has, all this would affect the possibility of applying for a SA ID.


----------

